# How hot is it where you live?



## PenMan1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Currently in Eatonton, Ga, it is officially 108 and 58 percent humidity. Our readings say 110 and 61 percent humTidity.

It doesn't seem as hot as it has been because the humidity is so low. Tomorrow's show temps will exceed 110. I'm glad it is only a half day show!

How hot is it where you live?


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 29, 2012)

Right now (3:30 in afternoon) in San Antonio, TX it is 82 degrees. Don't know what happened, unless it is the little bit of rain we just got.:biggrin:
Then tomorrow it will be back in the hundreds. 
Whew! a little bit of relief.
gordon


----------



## Xander (Jun 29, 2012)

Right now ...2:00pm local...it's 109 and 12% humidity. :frown:  Been like this for at least a week, perhaps 2, and no end in sight. Wish I was back in Wisconsin


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 29, 2012)

According to the Atomic indoor/outdoor thermometer it's 99.4 @4:07 PM, first day under 100 in the last 5 at thistime of the afternoon


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 29, 2012)

Right now in Faith, SD it's a pleasant 89 degrees with 35% humudity.


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 29, 2012)

103 on the drive home.. in Hampton va.


----------



## Mossy (Jun 29, 2012)

:thunder:Currently in Denny, Scotland it's a bammy 57 (lol) with probably 100% humidity due to the copious amounts summer weather thats been desending from the sky for the last 4 weeks. Anyone fancy a swap.:rain:


----------



## BSea (Jun 29, 2012)

105 right now.  The humidity isn't bad so it only feels like 105 i:crying:nstead of 115.  The good news is that it will be in the 70's tomorrow.  That is until about 7:30AM.  Then it's back on it's way to 100+


----------



## Haynie (Jun 29, 2012)

102 10% humidity
Couple days ago it was 100 and 15% humidity.  My neighbor at work and I were both complaining about the strangely high humidity that day so I came into the office to check.  We both got a good laugh at ourselves after seeing it was only 15%:biggrin:  Seriously though 15% is pretty high for us here and when you work outside all day 6 days a week you feel the differences.  today's 10% is not too bad.


----------



## triw51 (Jun 29, 2012)

104 in nrthern Arizona


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 29, 2012)

106 here today. With the humidity it feels like 118 according to all the warnings on tv. I worked in it all day and i'm exhausted. The first thing i did was take an ice cold shower when i got home. Not leaving the couch all weekend except to cast a whole lot of blanks in my air conditioned shop.


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jun 29, 2012)

FL Panhandle:

88° 68% Humidity....feels like 98°


----------



## Mariner1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mossy said:


> :thunder:Currently in Denny, Scotland it's a bammy 57 (lol) with probably 100% humidity due to the copious amounts summer weather thats been desending from the sky for the last 4 weeks. Anyone fancy a swap.:rain:


 
Yeah, but is that in celcius :biggrin:.

Bank in town says 104, but knoxville news has us here in Crossville at 101.


----------



## Hess (Jun 29, 2012)

today is 108 + Yesterday the car said 112 in the shade


----------



## MattTheHat (Jun 29, 2012)

It's only 98 here, but the air conditioner is broken for the second time this week!


-Matt


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 29, 2012)

We were at 103 and in less than 30 minutes it went down to 71.  The brief storm we had is gone and now it is back into the 90s.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 29, 2012)

Currently 41 degrees FFF 87% humidity. 8.30 am on Saturday down under East side.

Looking to longer days after the Solstice.

Have a nice day.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## CREID (Jun 29, 2012)

Were sweating it out here in Kent, WA. Its 70 I think.
Curt


----------



## watch_art (Jun 29, 2012)

In Hot Springs it says 101 - 26% humidity.
I think it was hotter earlier this afternoon.

Miserable driving around w/o A/C in my car.


----------



## Seer (Jun 29, 2012)

TFH in Az


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 29, 2012)

Mossy said:


> :thunder:Currently in Denny, Scotland it's a bammy 57 (lol) with probably 100% humidity due to the copious amounts summer weather thats been desending from the sky for the last 4 weeks. Anyone fancy a swap.:rain:


Raises Hand!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 29, 2012)

Thursday June 28, we had a temp of 100 F.
or as I like to say,
"Hotter than a June Bride ridin' bareback on a wood stove"


----------



## Longfellow (Jun 29, 2012)

St. Cloud, Fla near Disney World we hit 95 this afternoon. Pretty normal for this time of the year.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 29, 2012)

93 here in SoCal. but we don't get to triple digits until in July so ours is coming.


----------



## Joe Burns (Jun 29, 2012)

Was 106 earlier this week in Temple Texas.   Today its a balmy 97 about 6:20pm.  Humidity is 37%.  Too hot to be turning a pen in the garage.


----------



## HeartofaPen (Jun 29, 2012)

Hockley TX, Just NW of Houston, it is currently 84 with 91% humidity.  Heading to central ohio tonight where I here it is not much better.  Its Marion County Fair time so it is either always real hot or raining.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 29, 2012)

31 in Marshall this am, a few degrees warmer in Nuiqsut.......Isaac swears he saw snow around 2am. Here in Palmer we had a high of 63.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 29, 2012)

In Tellico Plains, TN, it's 7:33 PM and the temp still reads 102 deg... don't know the humidity, but don't think it's high... we had a craft show in Knoxville tomorrow, but the temp was forecast at 107.... so I canceled... call me a wuss, but at nearly 71, don't think I need to sit out in the heat on concrete with tall buildings all around to block any breeze..


----------



## chriselle (Jun 29, 2012)

June has been unusually cool and dry here in Shizuoka (middle) Japan.   Going into next week the usual horrendous humidity is expected to start..


----------



## hump3366 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Hot!!!*

It topped 106 today and we have not had rain in 5 weeks. No a/c in the shop ends your day real early


----------



## randyrls (Jun 29, 2012)

Not near as hot as some places, but I was siding a house about 30 feet off the ground.  Two of us developed symptoms of heat exhaustion but it wasn't severe,  I drank 4 bottles of water, one large soda (I know, not good in the heat), 2 quarts of G Series. Tomorrow I hope we will be done with the siding.  We have the siding and soffets to add to the last dormer.


----------



## reiddog1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well my friends, it was only 94 degrees today, but the 80% humidity sure did suck!!!!  Welcome to the swamp folks.

Dave


----------



## RetiredJake (Jun 29, 2012)

105° here at 7:30 PM, was 108° this afternoon. Another 3 or 4 days of this is forecast. Then it finally gets down to the high 90's.


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 29, 2012)

Today topped out at 92 with humidity in the 50+% range.  High pressure over the southeast brings us a little breeze off the ocean so it's not too bad.  No rain!  No hurricanes!:biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2012)

nuff said


----------



## Tom T (Jun 29, 2012)

It was so hot in my back yard the birds are using pot holders to pick up worms


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 29, 2012)

It was around 102 out here. And supposed to keep getting hotter over the next 5 or 6 days if I've been informed correctly. I don't plan on doing much outdoors unless there's money or a pool involved.


----------



## Gary_Claus (Jun 29, 2012)

145 degrees here with almost zero humidity.

(Sunny Helmand Province, Afghanistan)


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 29, 2012)

Gary_Claus said:


> 145 degrees here with almost zero humidity.
> 
> (Sunny Helmand Province, Afghanistan)



YOU WIN. I'm going home now. We can all go home now.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 29, 2012)

randyrls said:


> Not near as hot as some places, but I was siding a house about 30 feet off the ground.  Two of us developed symptoms of heat exhaustion but it wasn't severe,  I drank 4 bottles of water, one large soda (I know, not good in the heat), 2 quarts of G Series. Tomorrow I hope we will be done with the siding.  We have the siding and soffets to add to the last dormer.




This reminds me of a time when I was 16 working on a roof to replace the gutters and my nose just started running - nose bleed - full blast - my shorts were soaked in a matter of seconds.  I climbed down and put my head under the neighbor's water faucet and just laid there for  a few minutes cooling down.  Drank a lot of water and just sat the rest of the afternoon.  I didn't even feel it coming on - I just got hot and quick.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 29, 2012)

You know, when it comes to hot temperatures, most people would think "Australia" right...???

Well, it seems that the USA is getting a fair share of heat and humidity from what I can see from the complains you folks are expressing of which, I sympathise and fully understand, being myself someone that lived in the Australia "desert" for many years.

However, and since moved to South Australia, the weather pattern has been some of the best I have experience in the 27 years since arrival in Australia.  A four season European type weather is what we get for most of the year, however, there has been summers where we experienced 45°C ++ for some days in a raw (2 weeks one year) about Christmas time...!

These last few years the summers have been milder and the winters a lot wetter, such as the one we are experiencing at the moment with lots of rain and cold temperatures.  Today and as we speak the weather channel says, 





A bit wet and cold for us but, I prefer that than what you guys are experiencing, any time...!

I apologise if my post upsets someone and if it does, I can also understand why however, I'm not the one with the main control switchboard for the weather...!

Hope you guys get some relief, soon...!

Good luck

Cheers
George


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 29, 2012)

This says it all


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wittmann, AZ it's after sundown and still 104 degrees, but it's a dry heat or so they say.

No relief in sight until October, will be for the most part 100 to 120 degrees everyday until then unless it rains


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's hot here today - about 27 degrees...

I don't know that that's like in Fahrenheit, but it's hotter than I like....25 degrees is plenty. 

Andrew


----------



## Rick P (Jun 29, 2012)

*AKZ203-301345-
CENTRAL BEAUFORT SEA COAST-*
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NUIQSUT...PRUDHOE BAY...ALPINE...
DEADHORSE...KUPARUK
235 PM AKDT FRI JUN 29 2012
*.TONIGHT...*MOSTLY CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE LOWER TO MID 40S. NORTHEAST
WINDS 5 TO 15 MPH. 
*.SATURDAY...*MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE 50S. NORTHEAST WINDS TO
10 MPH. 
*.SATURDAY NIGHT...*MOSTLY CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE UPPER 30S TO MID
40S. NORTHEAST WINDS TO 10 MPH. 
*.SUNDAY...*MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE 50S. NORTH WINDS TO 10 MPH. 
*.SUNDAY NIGHT...*MOSTLY CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE UPPER 30S TO MID 40S.
NORTHEAST WINDS TO 10 MPH. 
*.MONDAY...*PARTLY SUNNY. HIGHS AROUND 60. 
*.MONDAY NIGHT...*PARTLY CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE 40S.
*.TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT...*MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE LOWER TO
MID 60S. LOWS IN THE 40S. 
*.INDEPENDENCE DAY AND WEDNESDAY NIGHT...*MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN
THE MID 50S TO LOWER 60S. LOWS IN THE 40S.
*.THURSDAY THROUGH FRIDAY...*MOSTLY CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE LOWER TO
MID 60S. LOWS IN THE 40S.

Sorry guys couldn't resist!


----------



## KenV (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea -- 49 and rain all day.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 29, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> Wittmann, AZ it's after sundown and still 104 degrees, but it's a dry heat or so they say.
> 
> No relief in sight until October, will be for the most part 100 to 120 degrees everyday until then unless it rains



Then it will be 100-120 and humid.


----------



## Sataro (Jun 30, 2012)

11:50pm ctz & temp is at 88 F. Work early in the mornings in the shop & late in the evening.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel for all of you triple digiters. But on the flip side here in the great Pacific Northwest we have not hit our summer stride yet so the high today was a very comfortable 71 with a low of 57 tonight. Heck I actually had to wear a jacket in the shop tonight.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bowl Slinger said:


> I feel for all of you triple digiters. But on the flip side here in the great Pacific Northwest we have not hit our summer stride yet so the high today was a very comfortable 71 with a low of 57 tonight. Heck I actually had to wear a jacket in the shop tonight.


 
Want to trade ??????????????


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ozark country of north-central Arkansas. Has been up to 113 degrees but most days top out at only 109. ONLY???
Never saw anything like this before. We have had drought years and hot years in mid-90s, but nothing like this. Deadly dangerous out there.


----------



## BKelley (Jun 30, 2012)

Andy,

Yesterday at 4:00 p.m. on my back porch in beautiful downtown Tucker, Georgia it was 110.  This is one of the highest temps I can remember.  Thank goodness the humidity was low.

Ben


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2012)

In rainy BC it's 65F but the humidity is 100%.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 30, 2012)

So far it's nice and cool at 1:11PM it's only 101 with a 1096 heat index and a blessed 29% humidity.   THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 30, 2012)

bitshird said:


> So far it's nice and cool at 1:11PM it's only 101 with a 1096 heat index and a blessed 29% humidity. THANK YOU!!!!


 

That's really hot


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 30, 2012)

99* with single digit humidity  I think that over 25% of our state is on fire. 99% of them human caused.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 30, 2012)

86 outside and 71 in my basement shop.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 30, 2012)

95F give or take a tad.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 30, 2012)

It's roughly 106 right now. I'm pretty angry at the heat, and strangely relieved to be unemployed right this second for just this one reason. I've worked the last 10 or 15 summers outdoors, and I don't really miss having to force myself to keep going in this kind of stuff.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 30, 2012)

Sez it's 105 outside. But it's 76 down in the basement workshop! I'm catching up on LOTS of projects today.


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 30, 2012)

92 in northern Ohio. Was 97 a couple of days ago.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 30, 2012)

Made it up to 72 yesterday but it won't get out of the low 60s today with a light mist.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 30, 2012)

Unseasonably cool...high 80's and low 90's. Should be doing the handshake with 105 about now. But a great 10kt breeze in the evening...great BBQ weather!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 30, 2012)

It's 109 again today with 54 percent humidity. At least it's not August when the humidity will reach 90+ percent humidity.

Right now, we are just baking. In August, we start boiling.


----------



## Alzey (Jun 30, 2012)

It is 102 in the mountains of Tennessee 
Got out in the garage around 7am was back in the house by 10:30  I don't have a ceiling in my garage so the heat you normally associate with a attic is were i try to work.

I did get 1 pen finished, 6 pens cut out and glued up, and cleaned the power coat off of 5 50 cal and 3 30 cal brass that I had messed up and been soaking in acetone.

O well, guess there wont be much shop time for the next 2-3 months. Working in computer rooms for the last 20 years has ruined me when it comes to heat:frown:


----------



## reddwil (Jun 30, 2012)

Put it this way,,,,I took a hot shower and got chills!!


----------



## CaRed (Jul 1, 2012)

I was just in Las Vegas, NV for a conference so it was 75 degrees all day long (at least in my conference room).  When I finally went outside it was 100 degrees at 11pm.  But it was a dry heat.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 1, 2012)

At 6PM I was in Roswell, NM and it was 104, at 7PM I was in Hondo, NM and it was 81, at 8PM  we were riding around and it was 69 degrees in Ruidoso, NM.   We spend most of the summer here, no complaints and we have no AC.


----------



## trickydick (Jul 1, 2012)

Its Sunday afternoon on July 1 and 90 degrees here in Shenyang, China.    Yes, there is a member in China.


----------



## ericofpendom (Jul 1, 2012)

Currently 14 and 100% wet stuff :-((


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 1, 2012)

Andy:  I don't know the exact temperature, but I just saw two birds with oven mits pulling a worm out of the ground!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 6, 2012)

I thought all Canadians knew the Red Green method or was it Bob and Doug McKenzie.....
you take the Celsius temp Double it add 30 and you have the Fahrenheit temp +/- 5






maxwell_smart007 said:


> It's hot here today - about 27 degrees...
> 
> I don't know that that's like in Fahrenheit, but it's hotter than I like....25 degrees is plenty.
> 
> Andrew


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jul 6, 2012)

Its 16 degrees and snowing, wait that was 6 months ago. Its 81.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 6, 2012)

it's 8:45 pm and 95 degrees! I love summer


----------



## bastallard (Jul 6, 2012)

We topped out at 100 degrees today


----------



## bitshird (Jul 6, 2012)

WE GOT SOME WATER POURED ON US TODAY!!! Scared all of the younger folks! but I'd seen it before, I almost took of my clothe to go dance nekid in it, but my wife said it would frighten our dogs, and possibly one or two of the neighbors.


----------



## Joe Burns (Jul 6, 2012)

The wife said today it was hot enough to use oven mits when she went to get the mail out of the mailbox this afternoon

8:30pm and its still 93 here.

Joe


----------



## Rick P (Jul 6, 2012)

72 today......well it was hot to us!


----------



## StephenM (Jul 6, 2012)

9th day in a row of triple digits.  Tomorrow will make 10.  Current record is 1936 at 13 consecutive days (the last year of the Dustbowl I believe).

Now I remember why I built a veneering bench in the basement.  Unfortunately, I took the last 2 weeks off to work in the yard.  Got the patio finished and all the beds mulched though!  Who's up for a chimnea and some s'mores?  It's 9:20 and down to 96 degrees!


----------



## alphageek (Jul 6, 2012)

Longfellow said:


> St. Cloud, Fla near Disney World we hit 95 this afternoon. Pretty normal for this time of the year.



We had that exact same temperature this afternoon in Green Bay, WI.... I KNOW my family would much rather have been at Disney if we had to suffer these temps!

Luckily tomorrow is supposed to break our heat wave here... We've had high 90s for far too long for WI!   We live far too north for this!!!


----------



## eldee (Jul 6, 2012)

Currently 81F here in Kaanapali, HI. No complaints at all from me.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 6, 2012)

Milwaukee--hottest 4th of July on record: 102
5th of July 103
Looking promising for the longest string of 100 degree days in history.

(I found it amusing that our low for the day on July 4 was just 2 degrees HIGHER than the average HIGH for the day.)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 7, 2012)

We had one day at 113 at my house, several others at 109. Yesterday was the first in a long time that did not exceed 100. Today we may actually get some rain. I am in the Ozarks of north-central Arkansas.


----------



## RetiredJake (Jul 7, 2012)

Listening to the news last night, weatherman stated that Nashville has set new record highs 7 of the last 9 days, and expected to break another one today.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 7, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> It's hot here today - about 27 degrees...
> 
> I don't know that that's like in Fahrenheit, but it's hotter than I like....25 degrees is plenty.
> 
> Andrew


F = 9/5 C + 32   = 80.6


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jul 7, 2012)

It's been over 100 all week here. Not to mention I had an air duct fall Monday and cool the entire town. We thought it was just hot! Replaced the damaged ductwork yesterday and finally got the house down below 85 yesterday. About 1:30 am today the wife and I were sitting at the table, cake decorating like we do when we heard a horrible noise and found that our ac inside had condensated on some wiring, poof instant house fire in the walls! Got it out quickly before the fire dept was on the way! It's been a splendid week, and 0 pens have been made! But all is well and safe! No air today!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 7, 2012)

Today in western Washington we are looking at a high of 74 degrees. :glasses-cool:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 7, 2012)

104 F  on one thermometer and 102 F on another....Here in Milford DE


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 7, 2012)

105 today


----------



## Mariner1 (Jul 7, 2012)

95 at 1230 hours in Crossville.


----------



## crabcreekind (Jul 9, 2012)

been 100 plus here for the past week up here in central washington


----------



## steamshovel (Jul 10, 2012)

108 here in Boise, Idaho. Chickens are laying boiled eggs.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 10, 2012)

106 today...108 tomorrow. I'm moving, albeit short term, to a beach town with great fish tacos and water in the 70's. I'm willing to give up on the bikini clad college girls for some cool refreshments:wink:


----------



## Tom T (Jul 10, 2012)

It's a tough life in the heat.  But I fix air conditioners in Orlando Florida and business is off the chart.  So I really have to smile.
It has rained every day so it is a wet wet heat.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 10, 2012)

119 yesterday and 116 today, both temps taken from the thermometer in the shade out by the pool, it's now 8:30 at night and still 101, oh well, welcome to the desert in the summertime, but it's a dry heat!


----------



## tbroye (Jul 11, 2012)

102F today  104F tomorrow. and 100 on Thursday.  Spent most of the day in my Air Conditioned Shop trying to finsh some cabinets for the sunroom.  The $99 AC and $59 heater are the best invesment I have made in the shop.  It was 76F in there and 4pm so it works nicely.  A couple of years ago it was 108F at 4pm and 76 in the shop.  
Come October I will take the AC out replace the widow and bring the heater out of the loft.  Even on the coldest day here in Sacrament I can have 68 in the shop which is nice. The feral cat who live there in the winter likes it so its cool.


----------

